# Questions about Sump



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

So I'm setting up my second reef tank and I have a few questions about a potential sump/frag tank. 

I've got a 30 gallon display and a 10 gallon to use as either a sump or a frag tank. I'm thinking of getting a Eshopps overflow box. The one I'm looking at is the PF300 rated for up t 75 gallons, will this be ok on a 30 gallon tank?

Second I'm thinking of using the 10 gallon as a space for my frags and extra live rock. Do I still need to put baffles in or could I just run the drain line from the overflow to one end and and have a pump on the other side?

Finally I understand how to prevent the sump from overflowing but how do I prevent the main from overflowing if the overflow box gets blocked? Is a float switch that turns off when the water level is too low the only way?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

This might more sense in General Marine, wasn't 100% sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

